

What will America pay to H1-B job candidates? - njx
http://www.infocaptor.com/dashboard/what-will-america-pay-to-h1b-job-candidates

======
untog
I'd like to see this offset by average salary in each area, too. Different
places pay very different salaries.

------
tn13
I am unable to understand the salary if we go by Infosys' stats

The for 7766 employees they are paying around 2 billion

Which means on an average they are paying 250k per candidate ?

Similarly Google the salary is around 360k

I do not think Infy and Google have that high salaries in US.

~~~
njx
The amount shown is actually the total pay each company will pay during the
entire valid H1 status. Typically the visa is valid for around 3 years so if
we divide by 3 we get the average "annual" salary.

